# Log trim advise needed



## Dan K (Jan 3, 2011)

I am remodeling a cottage and have an archway that is approx 5 foot wide that I wan to to use a log as the trim for the top of the archway and one side. The wall is about 5 1/4 thick. Does anyone have any ideas as to what size log to use and how to cut it so that it will fit over the wall ?

The other side of the green wall is knotty pine. 

One suggestion was using a chainsaw but I don't feel I can get a clean enough of a cut to make that work.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

You can find someone local that has a bandmill and take your log to them with diminsions and it should'nt be a problem. Try woodmizer they usually keep track of most of their clients.


----------



## Dan K (Jan 3, 2011)

I will try that, but was hoping for a do it yourself solution.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I've actually done this once. I was working with smaller pieces than what you will need but I made a plywood carriage that I could screw my log to and ran it through the table saw to define my outside dimensions of the wall then used a skill saw to kerf the middle and knock it out with a hammer and chisel.

Now that I have a Makita 16" skill saw I would make a board, preferably a 2x whatever, that is the width of your wall minus the width of the blade. I would get a log that was about 4 or 5 inches in diameter wider than your wall and shim and screw the board you just made to the log for the big skill saw to run on. Run the blade right against both edges of the 2x and then just hog out the middle with whatever. 

Most rental places have the Makita saw if you don't have one.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

What I have done is a make shift alaskin type CSM. If your bar is 3" wide cut some 3/4" plywood 2 3/4" square. drill some 1/4" holes space out on the bar and in the center of your blocks. You may want to cut some blocks same width but 3 times longer, cut another 1 same length 2" wide to add to 1 edge for a guide, or 3/4"x3/4" as shown in illustration. Get the picture? Hope it helps.


----------



## Dan K (Jan 3, 2011)

I may have to check into a large skilsaw, the alskin looks to complicated for a one time use.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

before i spent a couple hundred on a big saw,

i would snap lines on the log that correlate the wall and then drill to the same depth a boatload of holes the chip it out and clean it up straight edge with a saw and lag it on


----------



## Armand Tatro (Dec 5, 2010)

Please keep us informed as to how you do this with pictures and a picture or two of the finished project. Armand


----------



## Dan K (Jan 3, 2011)

Still not ready to tackle the archway, need a couple good logs and the time to hog it out.
In the mean time I went after the kitchen window, I decided it need a chunky log look and I had a fairly large gap to cover since we had to move the window 2 inches to the right to accomodate a wall for an addition. I think it ended up matching the rest of the trim pretty well.

I also made the counter tops recently as well


----------



## Dan K (Jan 3, 2011)

OK so I took a few pictures of the archway log trim but unfortunately did not get pictures as I went (got focus on the task and forgot all about the camera). I found a couple kiln dried logs that were a bit more finished than I wanted but I thought they would not crack and split as much, which was something I worried about since cutting into the log would leave it with thin and weak spots as it dried.

Everything was cut on a table saw since the logs were more finished and even making this part pretty easy.

All in all I got the general look I wanted and it came togethe rmuch easier this way.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You could have used the log siding and made a glue up, sanded and come out looking like what you have although I do like the solid log better.


----------



## Dan K (Jan 3, 2011)

jiju1943 said:


> You could have used the log siding and made a glue up, sanded and come out looking like what you have although I do like the solid log better.


 I looked at doing that as well, just cutting each edge at a 45 and gluing up but at the time I was really thinking of a more rustic log look.


----------

